# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Работа для участников АТО

## Алексей (Лёва)

Здравствуйте , подскажите пожалуйста ,есть ли какой либо центр или волонтеры которые помогут с работой , в любых сферах деятельности  ? . Просто многие работодатели как узнают что атошник , начинают задний ход давать в предоставлении работы .

----------


## Yungkilla

Конечно есть. В центре занятости примут без очереди, и предложат просто шикарные варианты.

----------

